

3 communication problems when working remotely - squixy
https://medium.com/@KamilLelonek/how-to-communicate-in-remote-teams-8b61447d8469

======
luck87
Obviously, traditional speaking is better than private messages; On the other
hand, there is not a speaking history. So I prefer emails because they are
written on black and white. For example: someone could ask me something that
it is not what he wants or it is not corrent. On traditional speaking, a third
person doesn't know who said what. On email, it is all written.

------
luck87
I work as freelancer in Italy, and I think the problem is a bit different.
Most company ask me to visit an office every day, because they want observe
you. Most of them think: if you visit the office everyday and stay in the
office, so you are working hard.

